# H100@triple 140 Radiator goes inside 800D ;) 900D ist zu teuer



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

> Hallo,
> 
> Da mir keiner meinen Coolgate Triple 140 zu nem angenehmen Preis abnehmen will, spiel ich mit dem Gedanken meine H100 dafür zu vergewohltätigen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe es ja mittlweile gemacht, siehe Fotos. Temps haben sich nur minimal verbessert, aber ich habe die WLP auch dick drauf gerade. Die Nachkorrektur mach ich die tage.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## inzpekta (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Ich würde da ein Problemchen bei der Pumpenleistung sehen.
Ich glaube die schafft den längeren Weg nicht, oder nur langsam.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, leider kann man das nur schwer abschätzen. Man könnte ja höchstens mal die Aufnahmeleistung checkn um evtl nen bischen zu schlussfolgern?


----------



## inzpekta (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Das sagt dir auch nur was über den Motor, aber nichts über die Förderleistung.
Den Durchfluss müsste man messen.


----------



## rumor (5. Januar 2013)

Der durchfluss alleine ist leider auch nicht aussagekräftig da er nur bei einem bestimmten Wiederstand zustande kommt. Zum Basteln kannste aber mal der großen radi dranknebeln und nen Tacosetter reinklemmen. Ist nix anderes als ein mechanischer durchflussmesser mit regelmöglichkeit. Die sind recht günstig und vielfältig einsetzbar.
Hoffe das hilft


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Nagut, aber der Durchluss sagt leider ach wenig über die Pumpenleistung...hmmm..Hab leider auch keinen Mod gefunden, wo wesentlich größere Radis verbaut wurden.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Die Pumpenleistung kann dir doch egal sein, wenn du 80l/h schaffst hast du dein Ziel doch schon erreicht.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Die Pumpenleistung kann dir doch egal sein, wenn du 80l/h schaffst hast du dein Ziel doch schon erreicht.


 
Inwiefern? Meinste, dass wenn sie soviel schafft, auch die Leistung dementsprechend hoch sein sollte?

Hab nur einen Mod der H50 gefunden wo anstatt ein 120 zwei 120er benutzt wurden. Wenn man von ner größeren Pumpe in der H100 ausgeht könnte es also funzen^^
Corsair H50 mod with two 120mm radiators in Silverstone TJ10 case


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Ich meine damit wenn du in deine Wakü pustest, und du einen Durchfluss von 80l/h erreichst weißt du dass du stark genug gepustet hast um Genug Druck zu erzeugen um alle Komponenten entsprechend zu kühlen. Was du mit Leistung meinst ist wohl die Förderhöhe, Geschwindigkeit. Das kannst du alles ignorieren wenn das Wasser auch bei einer Pumpe mit wenig Leistung schnell genug fließt. Also einfach die Teile bestellen und dann gucken ob du die 80l/h erreichst.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

aso, okay, wenn ich im fertigen zustand messe, das ist klar  mehr als 30l/h sind ja eh quatsch^^

hmm, ich überleg mir das nochmal gut, muss mir dann ja auch irgendwo nochmal nen durchflussmesser besorgen. zur not einfach nur nen schaufelrad, sowas hatte ich früher auch und kann anhand der erfahrung es recht gut einschätzen, ob genug durchfluss oder nicht und es macht optisch was her^^


----------



## hotfirefox (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*



TEAMKlLLER_TK schrieb:


> Die Pumpenleistung kann dir doch egal sein, wenn du 80l/h schaffst hast du dein Ziel doch schon erreicht.


 Und wo nimmst du die Zahl her?
Völliger Quatsch, denn ein wesentlich geringerer Durchfluss reicht dicke aus.


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Lern lesen und schreiben. Ich habe beschrieben dass es genug ist, nicht dass es mindestens soviel sein sollten. 

BTW: Ab 60 l/h ändern sich die Temps so gut wie garnicht, bei 80 L/H hat man absolut nichts zu befürchten. Darf man keine eigene Meinung haben?

Ab 30 L/H sollte der H100 Kreislauf aber funktionieren.


----------



## rumor (5. Januar 2013)

Pumpenleistung ist definiert als Maximaler Differenzdruck (förderhöhe) und maximaler durchfluss. Stellt man beides als Diagramm dar bekommt man eine leistungskurve. Anhand dieser lässt sich ablesen wie sich der durchfluss bei verschiedenen wiederständen ändert.

Wieviel durchfluss benötigt wird um die durch den Wärmetauscher mögliche warmeabgabe zu erreichen oder die gewünschte warmeabgabe zu erreichen sollte ja bei den Radiatoren bekannt sein oder wenigstens recherchierbar.

Nur weil ein Radiator größer ist heist das nicht das er auch einen höheren Wiederstand hat als ein kleinerer.

Aber ich will da jetzt nicht zu tief rein wenn's eigentlich niemand braucht im Endeffekt 

Wenn's doch interessiert kann ich's gerne näher ausführen  sozusagen als Klugscheißer ohne Fachwissen


----------



## Placebo (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Was mir am Meisten Sorgen bereiten würde: sind im Wasser der H100 nicht Schmiermittel für die Pumpe enthalten? Wie will man herausbekommen, was das für eine Zusammensetzung ist?


----------



## Uter (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Zum Durchfluss:
Ein dicker 420er Radiator hat weniger Widerstand als ein dünner 240er. Der Durchfluss ist also nicht das Problem (wenn man nicht extrem lange Schlauchwege verbaut). 



Placebo schrieb:


> Was mir am Meisten Sorgen bereiten würde: sind im Wasser der H100 nicht Schmiermittel für die Pumpe enthalten? Wie will man herausbekommen, was das für eine Zusammensetzung ist?


 Das kann man nicht, aber es wurden schon erfolgreiche Versuche mit Wakü-üblichen Zusätzen unternommen. Frag mal Takei Naodar.


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

von diesm Monster rede ich: Coolgate - We seek Power


----------



## Uter (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Das ist mir bewusst. Wenn der Radiator höher ist, dann sinkt der Durchflusswiderstand i.d.R. entsprechend. Die Länge hat den deutlich geringeren Einfluss.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*



rumor schrieb:


> Wieviel durchfluss benötigt wird um die durch den Wärmetauscher mögliche warmeabgabe zu erreichen oder die gewünschte warmeabgabe zu erreichen sollte ja bei den Radiatoren bekannt sein oder wenigstens recherchierbar.


 
Um die Wärmeabgabe vom Wasser an den Radiator muss man sich die wenigsten Sorgen machen - da reichen auch minimale Durchflüsse . Ein Radiator ist von Natur aus vor allem auf der Luftseite limitiert was den Wärmeübergang angeht (der Grund dafür ist im Wesentlichen die miese Wärmekapazität von Luft). Deshalb skaliert die Kühlleistung eines Radiators auch enorm mit der Lüfterdrehzahl, während sie mit unterschiedlich hohem Wasserdurchfluss in der Regel überhaupt nicht messbar skaliert. Ansonsten hätten die Mini-Pumpchen in den Kompakt-Waküs auch ein kleines Problem. Da das aber nicht relevant ist, reicht es wenn die den Kühler gerade so im turbulenten Bereich halten - mehr ist nicht nötig.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

mich würde ja mal interessieren wie viel Wasser in der H100 ist. Ist das bekannt oder wie ist da die Schätzung?

Hab bei der H50 mal was von ca. 100ml gelesen. Fand das überraschenderweise extrem wenig. Hätte da selber auf wesentlich mehr inhalt getippt, und in wieweit spielt die Menge überhaupt eine Rolle?


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

Die flüssigkeits menge spielt ja keine rolle, höchstens umso mehr, umso länger dauert das erreichen des temperarurpeaks.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

ja aber heißt nicht weniger Wasser= mehr Luft im Kreislauf?


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Viel mehr kann es in der H100 Prinzipebedingt auch nicht sein. Wegen des vergrößerte Radiatorvolumens vielleicht 150ml, wenn in einer mit 120er Radi 100ml. 

Die Wassermenge bestimmt wie schnell eine Wakü den quasistationären Zustand erreicht - das heißt den Zustand in dem alle Temperaturen konstant bleiben. Bei richtigen Waküs mit 0,5l und mehr Inhalt (natürlich nach oben offen) dauert es erheblich länger bis das System quasistationär ist (üblicher Wiese mindestens 10 Minuten bis zu Stunden, bei Waküs mit Faß-ABs etc.). Eine Kompakt-Wakü reagiert wegen der geringen Wassermenge hingegen viel ähnlicher wie eine Luftkühlung und bietet kaum Pufferzeit bei  Heizleistungsschwankungen. Die Trägheit einer Kompakt-Wakü liegt daher irgendwo zwischen Lukü (reagiert nahezu sofort) und einer echten Wakü.
Interessant ist das freilich nur wenn die Heizleistung stark schwankt - (im Normalbetrieb ist das der Fall). Die Temperaturen bleiben dann mit einer echten Wakü mit viel Volumen im zeitlichen Mittel hat einfach konstanter. Natürlich braucht einen Wakü mit Viel Volumen aber auch länger um wieder abzukühlen. Für die Hardware hat die Trägheit des Systems aber allenfalls bei Festplattenkühlung eine gewisse Relevanz - Chips ist das relativ egal.

@darote80: Woher soll die Luft kommen, wenn der Kreislauf wie in einer Kompakt-Wakü zu 100% gefüllt ist? . Die Teile haben einfach so wenig Volumen und vor allem keinen Ausgleichsbehälter.


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Wegen den 100ml in der H50, ich hab noch nie nen Radi aufgemacht, von daher bin ich davon ausgegangen da is mehr platz drin als für 100ml abzgl. dessen was in den Schläuchen und der Pumpe is. 

Das die zu 100% gefüllt sind/sein müssen ist mir ja klar.


----------



## VJoe2max (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

In einem Radi ist nicht viel Platz. Die Vorkammern, die Umlenkkammer und die Flachrohre - das ist bei einem 120er nicht viel Volumen. Hab grad keinen da, sonst würd ich schnell mal nachmessen, wie viel rein geht. Hätte höchstens ne H50 da, aber die mach ich jetzt nicht auf (dient als Notkühler für den Fall mal alle Stricke reißen).
In der Werkstatt liegt glaub noch ein 120er Netzradi von Magicool. Die Radiatoren die ich sonst grad frei habe sind entweder größer oder Rohrradis (da passt noch weniger rein).


----------



## dr.goodwill (5. Januar 2013)

Um noch mal auf das Thema zurück zukommen. 

Also ist es alleine der Bastelspaß das Interessante? Dann würde ich eine eigene MiniWakü bauen. 
(Kleine Pumpe, etwas starre Schläuche, usw. )

Ich denke das ein größerer Radi vielleicht ein paar Temps bringt... Aber ob sich das lohnt?! :?

OT: Interessant wäre die Montage von den Teilen, alles zusammen zu bauen ohne Lufteinschluss. Hatte noch nie eine in der Hand. Sind da extra Anschlüsse dran?


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*



dr.goodwill schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf das Thema zurück zukommen.
> 
> Also ist es alleine der Bastelspaß das Interessante? Dann würde ich eine eigene MiniWakü bauen.
> (Kleine Pumpe, etwas starre Schläuche, usw. )
> ...



Deshalb hab ich mich hier eingeklinkt, will nämlich auf meine alte H50 nen anderen Radi draufpacken und Schläuche wechseln. Man wird also auch um den Einbau eines AGB nicht herumkommen. Denn nur damit ist ja ein befüllen und entlüften notwenig.
Mich treibt da auch noch die frage um ob die originale Pumpe mit dem mehrvolumen Wasser klarkommt.

Dir wird es daher wahrscheinlich genauso ergehen wie mir und the.hai , ein Samstag Mittag und ein Bier........learning by doing


----------



## the.hai (5. Januar 2013)

Welche flüssigkeit sollte man nehmen? Zwecks schmierung?


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

ist das ein Fakt, also mit dem schmierenden Zusatz?
Ich würde die alte sammeln und evtl. nur mit Wasser strecken.


----------



## 3NR4G3 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*



darote80 schrieb:


> ist das ein Fakt, also mit dem schmierenden Zusatz?
> Ich würde die alte sammeln und evtl. nur mit Wasser strecken.


 
Aber bitte mit destilliertem Wasser! Ich möchte gar nicht wissen was mit der Pumpe passieren würde....


----------



## darote80 (5. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

schon klar


----------



## VJoe2max (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Ich glaube ihr macht es euch da künstlich schwer . Auch mit Aqua dest. pur wird das problemlos laufen. Es ist schließlich nichts anderes als ein Wakü-Systrem in klein und schlecht. Die Pumpen sind grundelgend genauso aufgebaut wie Pumpen für richtige Waküs. Nur sind sie eben kleiner, schwächer und weniger präzise (da extreme Billigprodukte), aber dieses Manko kann man mit Schmiermittel nicht abfangen. Die Pumpen der Kompakt-Waküs sind ansosnten etwa mit der Alphacool DC-LT vergleichbar und auch die lässt sich problemlos mit Aqua dest. pur betrieben. Wenn ihr meint schmierfähigen Zusatz zu benötigen sei euch dasselbe ans  Herz gelegt, was auch bei echten Waküs diesen Effekt mit sich bringt -  BASF Glysantin G48 oder andere glkolbasierte Korrosionschutzzusätze .  Glykolhaltige Zusätze erhöhen Tragfähigkeit des Schmierfilms  und machen die Pumpen auch leiser - das wäre eher ein Grund noch ein wenig G48 dazu zu schütten. Auch reines Wasser schmiert in diesem Sinne - die Tragfähigkeit des hydrodynmaischen Schmierfimls ist aber geringer als bei einem Wasser-Glykol-Gemisch. Fürchterlich lange Lebensdauern sollte man sich aber so oder so nicht von diesen Dingern erwarten . Ein paar Jahren dürften sie schon halten, und länger wird so was sowieso selten in Betrieb sein, denn etweder man hat bis dahin ne echte Wakü oder ist wieder auf Lukü umgestigen. Die wenigen Fälle wo einen Kompakt-Wakü wirklich Sinn hat sind ja eher spärlich gesäht...

Ein AB macht Sinn bei der Erweiterung, wenn die Wakü weinterhin einigermaßen wartungsfrei bleiben soll . Die vollstängie Befüllung ist ansonsten nur mit viel Zeitaufanws und einern Spritze möglich und wäre mit anderen als den stark diffusionshemmenden Originalschläuchen auch alles andere als sinnvoll.


----------



## the.hai (6. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

So hab mir jetzte erstmal gedanken gemacht, wie ich den radi einbaue. zuerst wollte ich den deckel aussägen um ihn einzulassen, aber ach, das ist mir grad zu aufwenidig und ich bin froh dass die kiste soweit ohne probleme läuft.

geplant ist ihn über die 4schrauben des hinteren lüfters zu befestigen, dabei wird zwischen radi und case noch ein shroud und lüfter als abstandshalter sein. der Abstand muss sein, dass ich keine Probleme mit steckern kriege. Ich habs auf dem Foto mal quasi demonstriert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



was sagt ihr dazu zwecks leistungsfähigkeit mit nur einem 140er mittig reinblasend _*oder*_ mit einem mittig reinblasend, sowie 3x140er außen absaugend?

Hab jetzte auch gleich mal nen kleine Übersicht gemacht, mit was ich bei Caseking rechne:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the.hai (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

So ich habe das heute komplett fertiggebaut. Sieht auf jedenfall imposant aus mit dem umbau, fotos gibs morgen.

Allerdings hat sich an den temps nur unwesentlich was getan, was ich aber nich der wlp grad zuschreibe, is bsichen dick^^ hatte keinen bock mehr 

UPDATE: - Habe Fotso gemacht, die Drehzahl der Anzeige ist im Rahmen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## darote80 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

sauber,sauber

hat sich am Laufverhalten der Pumpe was verändert und ist überhaupt eine Verbesserung der Temps eingetreten, vor allem unter Last?

Also abgesehen vom "Bastelspass"   lohn der Umbau in irgendeiner Hinsicht,Optik mal außen vor.


----------



## -Shorty- (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Ich denke die Pumpe wird erst in paar Wochen erste Erscheinungen zeigen, 12h sind da hoffentlich zu wenig. 

So wie the.hai hab ich meine H100 auch montiert, jetzt würden mich aber auch mal die Temperaturen interessieren.

Das Ergebnis kann sich optisch schonmal sehen lassen.


----------



## Speedy1612 (8. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100 mit größerem Radi ausstatten, wesentliche Leistungsverbesserung?*

Sieht gut aus :thumbup:


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

It's DONE!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nochmal zum Sinn und Zweck... Mir gings ums Basteln und die Optik, sowie die Lautstärke, weil jetzte zwei 120er weggefallen sind. Die Leistung untgerscheidet sich nicht viel, aber da der Radi und die Lüfter ALtlasten waren, haben sich die Kosten gelohnt


----------



## 991jo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Ach komm! Die Temps kannste schon mal ausspucken


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

bei 4,45GHz @ 1,272V habe ich unter Prime 71°C als Durchschnitt. Beim BF3 Spielen ahbe ich maximal 60°C auf den Kernen.


----------



## 991jo (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Und mit dem H100 in Standart-Ausführung?


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



991jo schrieb:


> Und mit dem H100 in Standart-Ausführung?


 
Die H100 hatte vorher die selben Werte.

Ich habe jetzte aber mal schnell die WLP richtig aufgetragen und siehe da, die Temps sind gesunken^^

habe jetzte im Schnitt 66°C unter Prime. kann man also sagen, dass ich von der H100 ohne Mod ne Verbesserung von 5°C habe. Ich denke dass jetzte einfach der Übergang der Wärme am Prozessor der limitierende Faktor ist und wahrscheinlich der geringe Durchfluss.


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Es wird der geringe durchfluss sein denke ich mal in Verbindung mit den dünnen Schläuchen. 

Du hast aber schon richtige kühl Flüssigkeit gekauft ?


Würde aber auch nen 3en Lüfter dazu packen


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Ich habe ne gesunde Mischung 

- Originalflüssigkeit der H100
- dest Wasser + innovatek Protect Pro
- dest Wasser + CooLab Coolant Pro

Sieht im AGB bischen giftig grün aus, da meine blaue LED Leiste bischen in UV geht anscheinend^^


----------



## Speedy1612 (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Gut. :thumbup:

Wollte nur helfen  

Kann auch sein das du luft im system hast...


Hatte Ich letztens auch  und da waren meine Temps 7C* höher.


----------



## Uter (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



the.hai schrieb:


> - Originalflüssigkeit der H100
> - dest Wasser + innovatek Protect Pro
> - dest Wasser + CooLab Coolant Pro


 Das hast du alles im Kreislauf? Das würde ich ändern. Niemand weiß, wie sich die Inhaltsstoffe gegenseitig beeinflussen. Generell sollte man nur einen Zusatz (oder eben keinen Zusatz) nutzen, aber nicht mehrere mischen.


----------



## hotfirefox (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



Speedy1612 schrieb:


> Es wird der geringe durchfluss sein denke ich mal in Verbindung mit den dünnen Schläuchen.


 Es wird wohl eher am Kühler selbst liegen als am Durchfluss, der ist meist nicht so wichtig, wie es oft dargestellt wird.


----------



## the.hai (9. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



Uter schrieb:


> Das hast du alles im Kreislauf? Das würde ich ändern. Niemand weiß, wie sich die Inhaltsstoffe gegenseitig beeinflussen. Generell sollte man nur einen Zusatz (oder eben keinen Zusatz) nutzen, aber nicht mehrere mischen.


 
Ich weiß was du meinst, aber naja sehn wir es als Machbarkeitsstudie^^ Ich hatte es früher bei meiner richtigen Wakü auch so gehandhabt, weil der Kreislauf auch so riesig war, dass eine Konzentratflasche nicht reichte. Da ging nichts schief, keine Ausflockung z.B.

Wenn was hopps geht, dann kommt ne Pumpe und nen Kühler und ab gehts^^

Und das System ist komplett luftfrei, Wakü ist ja keine Wunderwaffe und die knappen 200W des Sechsers musste auch erstmal abführen^^


----------



## darote80 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

und, wie macht sich deine "custom" H100 ?


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



darote80 schrieb:


> und, wie macht sich deine "custom" H100 ?


 
Also seit dem Umbau läuft sie jedenfalls ohne Probleme. Die Werte sind ja leicht besser gewocrden und das reicht mir auch.

Was mir bloss auffiel, sie scheint bischen mehr zu pumpen, wenn sie warm wird. Sprich im Idle wirkt das "Flowmeter" langsamer als unter Last. Ich hoffe sie halt das lange durch, jedenfalls hat sie jetzt schon locker 40h aufm Buckel.


Ich würde es wieder tun


----------



## darote80 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

das hört sich ja schon mal net so schlecht an. 
Bin ja grad am überlegen meine mit nem AGB und anderen Schläuchen auszustatten.
Wieviel Flüssigkeit hast du denn jetzt mehr im System als vorher, und was mich au interessieren würde ist, welche Farbe hat die original Kühlflüssigkeit?


----------



## Uter (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



the.hai schrieb:


> Was mir bloss auffiel, sie scheint bischen mehr zu pumpen, wenn sie warm wird. Sprich im Idle wirkt das "Flowmeter" langsamer als unter Last.


Das ist ganz normal und mit jeder Pumpe so, warmes Wasser hat eine niedrigere Viskosität.



the.hai schrieb:


> Ich hoffe sie halt das lange durch, jedenfalls hat sie jetzt schon locker 40h aufm Buckel.


 Halt uns bitte auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



darote80 schrieb:


> das hört sich ja schon mal net so schlecht an.
> Bin ja grad am überlegen meine mit nem AGB und anderen Schläuchen auszustatten.
> Wieviel Flüssigkeit hast du denn jetzt mehr im System als vorher, und was mich au interessieren würde ist, welche Farbe hat die original Kühlflüssigkeit?


 

Naja ich hab jetzte nen riesigen Radiator dranne, da ist jetzt insgesamt über ein halber Liter im System^^ Die Originalflüssigkeit war ein Alkoholgemisch mit einer wirklich leicht grünen Färbung.


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

alkoholgemisch? wer baut sonn blödsinn da gibts bessere zusätze

alkohol leitet wärme wessentlich schlechter als dest. Wasser
ich hab es ausprobiert mit 70 %igem alkohol, meine temperaturen waren um 12 - 15 Grad höher 
bestenfalls kann man dem wasser 5-10% alkohol zufügen, dann verkeimt es nicht


----------



## the.hai (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**



UMF-013 schrieb:


> alkoholgemisch? wer baut sonn blödsinn da gibts bessere zusätze
> 
> alkohol leitet wärme wessentlich schlechter als dest. Wasser
> ich hab es ausprobiert mit 70 %igem alkohol, meine temperaturen waren um 12 - 15 Grad höher
> bestenfalls kann man dem wasser 5-10% alkohol zufügen, dann verkeimt es nicht



...Die H100 ist ein geschlopssenes System, also haben sie ein Alkoholgemisch reingemacht, damit auch nie was passiert. Natürlich keine 90% Alkohol und 10%Wasser.... eher andersrum. Und es gibt wohl keine besseren Zusätze, wenn man garantieren MUSS, dass das System geschlossen ohne Probleme läuft.

Weshalb testet man sowas?^^


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

Auch hier gilt - die Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Kühlmediums ist nicht sonderlich relevant - es sei denn du hättest laminare Strömungsverhältnisse im Kühler, aber so schwach sind nicht mal die Pumpen von Kompakt-Waküs. Dass deine Alkoholkühlung (gehe mal von Ethanol aus) so viel schlechter war lag nicht an der Wärmeleitfähigkeit, die bei Ethanol btw höher ist als die von Wasser. Die spezifische Wärmekapzität ist hier wesentlich entscheidender und da schneidet Ethanol im interessanten Temperaturbereich deutlich schlechter ab als Wasser . Selbst gegenüber den üblichen Wasser-Glykolgemsichen macht man mit einem 70%igen Ethanol-Wasser Gemisch noch keinen Stich (Ethlyenglykol dient btw als Lösungsmittel für die Korrosionsschutzinhibitoren und ist auch ein Alkohol - allerdings ein zweiwertiger). 
Edit: In den Kompakt-Waküs ist neben Wasser vermutlich ebenfalls Glykol mit Korrosonsinhibitoren und kein Ethanol. Will jetzt niemanden dazu anstiften, aber wenn man das Zeug kosten würde, bin ich mir sicher dass es süßlich schmecken würde (Glykol) . Wasser-Glykol Gemische mit realtiv geringem Glykolgehalt und gelösten Korrosionsinhibitoren stellen btw auch die bewährtesten Kühlmittel in normalen Waküs dar. 

Abgesehen davon ruinierst du mit Ethanol auf Dauer viele Kunststoffe die in Waküs häufig zum Einsatz kommen.


----------



## UMF-013 (13. Januar 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

auf jeden fall vorallem die o-ringe aus gummi etc. werden stark angegriffen von alkohol aber man tüftelt ja gerne


----------



## the.hai (25. Juli 2013)

*AW: H100@triple 140 Radiator MOD *DONE**

So, da mir mittlerweile dieses externe radi-dasein auf den senkel geht., habe ich heute alles zerlegt. der plan ist den Radi in den deckel zu montieren, wofür ich oben einen großen ausschnitt vornehmen werde. da soll der radi dann rein. desweiteren überlege ich momentan wegen kabel sleeven, aber da muss ich sehen, ob ich die zeit für finde.

vlt kommt auch bald ein komplett neues system, aber vorher will ich noch bischen basteln.


----------



## the.hai (31. Juli 2013)

Update mit montiertem radi und selbsgebauter blende:






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 991jo (31. Juli 2013)

sieht nett aus, aber warum haste die Blende nicht über die ganze Länge der Oberseite gemacht? fände ich optisch ansprechender.


----------



## the.hai (1. August 2013)

ich mach wieder resteverwertung und hatte nur noch blech mit 500er länge da^^

hab den kreislauf grad befüllt, nachm aufstehn werd ichs wieder komplett zusammenbauen.


----------



## 991jo (2. August 2013)

Okay, Resteverwertung lass ich mal grad so durchgehn 

Ich bleib weiter dabei, bis dann 3 H100 laufen um auch deine 2 Grakas  mit zu kühlen  (mein Deutsch lässt mich im Stich, wie schreibt man mitzukühlen?)


----------



## the.hai (2. August 2013)

Heute hab ich schon teils verkabelt. Das dauert diesmal ewig, weils ordentlich werden soll 

Vlt schaff ich ihn morgen endlich frtig


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2013)

update: schade schade, irgendwie scheint der krreislauf jetzt zu heftig zu sein... ich brauch wohl ne richtige pumpe, denn der durchfluss"messer" dreht sich nur noch kaum.......

Was meint ihr, sollte ich unter meine AGB einfach mal diese http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...n/EK-Water-Blocks-EK-DCP-22-Pumpe::13498.html

hängen und die h100 jetzte nur noch als kühlkörper missbrauchen? (ihre pumpeneinheit würde noch laufen, aber halt sehr leistungsarm)

So könnte man gleich mal teste, ob "mehr durchlauf" bei dem h100 kühler was bringt


----------



## the.hai (3. August 2013)

hab jetzte zusätzlich die dc12-220 von phobya mit im kreislauf. der durchfluss is deutlich stärker, aber die temps gehen immer noch wahnsinnig hoch. der letzte schritt zur cpu-only wird nächste woche getan....

richtigen cpukühler^^


----------



## the.hai (5. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hier das Update. hab jetzte nen ek-supreme ltx csq drinne und die temps sind super, bei wunderbarer geräsuchkulisse.


----------



## 991jo (6. August 2013)

Das Wasser im AGB sieht aber ziemlich trüb aus, ist das deine Flüssigkeit oder irgenwelche kleinen Luftblaßen oder einfach nur das Licht und die Wand dahinter?

sind die Temps jetzt besser?


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2013)

Licht und wand  benutz ja fast nur dest. Wasser.

Temps sind i.o. bei knapp 30grad luft komm ich auch 40idle/70last bei leisen 700rpm.

Bin imnerwieder faszieniert, wie der rechner immer gleich laut bleibt egal ob idle oder stress.


----------



## sinchilla (6. August 2013)

hat die h100 auch 1/4 zoll anschlüsse am kühlkörper & dem radiator?

ich will die malSilverStone Tundra TD02 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/FM1/FM2) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland probieren die reviews sind gut & die verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus nich dieser einheitbrei ala asetek oder cool it .


----------



## the.hai (6. August 2013)

nope, die h100 wird "zerstört" beim zerlegen. die schläuche sind aufgeschrumpft.


----------



## the.hai (14. November 2013)

Jetzt wurde es doch ein 900d 

Die wakü ist fertig, fehlen nur noch alle anderen komponenten....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

